# BMX - ab welchem Alter / welcher Körpergröße



## MatthiasS (30. September 2005)

Hallo ihr BMX Profis,

mein Sohn (fast 6 Jahre, 122 cm) ist absolut BMX begeistert.
Habt Ihr Erfahrungen und/oder Tipps, ab welchem Alter bzw. ab welcher Körpergröße BMX sinnvoll ist?
Gibt es spezielle Tipps zu Kinder BMX Rädern (die FAQ habe ich schon gelesen)?

Vielen Dank

Matthias


----------



## billi (30. September 2005)

kann er fahrrad fahren ? wenn ja ist er bmx tauglich   
sollte vieleicht nicht das schwerste bmx sein , denn mit 6 hat man ja noch nicht so die kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefritzel (30. September 2005)

Hi
Ich habe mit 7 (ca. 130cm.) ein 26" Dirtbike bekommen, weil ich völlig MTB vernarrt war (zu erst wars eine CC-Rennmaschine, dann ein Tourenbike....) und kam von anfang an damit gut zurech (ne keine 2-Meter Drops) und hab mit der Zeit immer mehr Spaß an der Sache bekommen aber Springen über Ramps und so war halt erst a bissl später. Was ich sagen will ein BMX ist sicher das richtige wenn er radln kann. Aber er wird erst einmal darauf nur rumcruisen und nicht gleich irgendwelche Tricks machen können weil die Teile (meist) schweeer sind. Meine erfahrung mit Gewicht ist: lieber erstmal billig und schwer und da dann eijn paar Tricks lernen und dann später ein leichtes dann gehtrs ab!! umgekehrt ist sehtr ungünstig.

Was ich sagen will: Kauf ihm erstmal nich son teures und auch schoner unso is klar oda? Später kann er (selber vllt.) dann ein richtig gutes ham wenns ihm Spaß macht.

Uli

PS
Kauf gleich nen 20" und nich kleiner...


----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2005)

mit einem 16 zoll bmx wird er glücklich werden, die sind relativ leicht, aber vor allem klein... so hebeltechnisch sehrvorteilhaft..... ein 20 zoll bmx für ihn ist meines erachtens nach nicht "akzeptabel" er wird damit sicherlich nur rumcruisen
die kleinen räder sind wendiger leichter, für seine größe 100%ig das richtige.
bei parano-garage.de sollte es unter kompletträder sicherlich das ein oder andere rad geben... ansonsten einfach dort anrufen. sehr kompetenter laden, wennnicht sogar der beste in dland....


----------



## der Digge (30. September 2005)

also gibt einige die mit 8 bzw. 9 schon gut rocken -> David Theißen, also ruhig n kleines rädchen zu eingewöhnen kaufen, ab 16" wirds sinnvoll.


----------



## Moenitor (30. September 2005)

Wenns nicht zu teuer sein soll gibts bei www.moshcore.com das "Stolen BMX - Nipper" ... das kostet nur 190â¬


----------



## Flatpro (30. September 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> also gibt einige die mit 8 bzw. 9 schon gut rocken -> David Theißen, also ruhig n kleines rädchen zu eingewöhnen kaufen, ab 16" wirds sinnvoll.


jo nach dem cheff hatte ich auch gesucht, der rockt für sien alter übelst


----------



## Renegado (1. Oktober 2005)

Bei uns in Leipzig hab ich nen 6 Jährigen gesehen der macht auch aus langeweile schon seine Tailwhips... aber er fährt 20" (4seasons)


----------



## Hertener (1. Oktober 2005)

Fühle mich mit meinen 170 cm auf meinem 20" noch recht klein, nur mal so BTW...


----------



## derFisch (1. Oktober 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Fühle mich mit meinen 170 cm auf meinem 20" noch recht klein, nur mal so BTW...


Immerhin besser als aufm Mtb


----------



## Hertener (1. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ich auf 'nem MTB; das kann ich mir nicht richtig vorstellen. Und wenn, dann eher auf 24" als auf 26".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_capello (2. Oktober 2005)

so hallo erstmal bin neu hier 

und da schon ein thread zur körpergröße besteht poste ich meine frage mal hier rein

wie siehts mit menschlichenwesen aus die so ca 1,90 groß sind 

welche größe sollte da das bmx haben oder sollte man gleich auf was anderes umsteigen ??


----------



## billi (2. Oktober 2005)

ich bin auch 1neunzig , und finds aufm bmx voll angenehm
habe allerdings 21" oberrohrlänge , was vieleicht nicht verkehrt ist


----------



## alex_de_luxe (2. Oktober 2005)

hoher lenker und 21" TT, dann gehts schon mit den 190cm. allerdings kann man dann nicht mehr im sitzen fahren...


----------



## der Digge (2. Oktober 2005)

jo mit 190 passt's noch, aber bei entsprechender Schuhgröße gibts auch Probleme -> ich bleib z.B. am Peg hängen


----------



## billi (2. Oktober 2005)

jo bleib auch am peg hängen , das blöde is halt das man sattel klemmen usw. fast vergessen kann , da der mega weit raus muss und das sieht ma echt ******** aus wenn der sattel fast höher is als der lenker


----------



## mr_capello (2. Oktober 2005)

naja schuhe sind glaubich weniger das prob da  ich für die größe doch relativ kleine füße hab 
43 schuhgröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (2. Oktober 2005)

1.90m unn 43 schuhgröße?
ich bin 1.82 unn hab 47!^^
naja du hasts leichter bei der schuhfinderei!


----------



## mr_capello (3. Oktober 2005)

ne eigentlich nicht schuhgröße 43 ist eine der gängigsten  die sind meistens schon ausverkauft in der größe

rahmen mit 21"  oberrohr sind aber nicht bei jedem rahmen auswählbar oder 
?


----------



## der Digge (3. Oktober 2005)

mr_capello schrieb:
			
		

> rahmen mit 21"  oberrohr sind aber nicht bei jedem rahmen auswählbar oder
> ?


richtig, musste halt nach gucken gibt aber viele Hersteller die Rahmen mit 21er TT im Programm haben, hab auch schon einige mit 21.25" gesehen. Lenker sollteste auch drauf achten das du da was höheres nimmst, mit 7,5 - 8" biste da denk ich mal gut bedient. Am besten guckste dich hier (bzw. hier) ma um und wenn du dir ein bisschen Übersicht verschafft hast rufste da ma an, die drücken dir schon was Passendes aufs Auge.


----------



## billi (3. Oktober 2005)

also 1,90 is doch garnicht so gross , ich komme super klar mit ne 7,25" lenker , ich glaube sowas is geschmackssache
und wenn man wirklich n langen rahmen will , dann sollte man mal bei mac-neil schauen , die haben einen mit 22"


----------



## mr_capello (3. Oktober 2005)

ich bedanke mich dann schonmal dafür

werd mich mal etwas umschauen


----------

